

"will establish secure connection from … cloud to the site … on your behalf" - donohoe
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html//ref=amb_link_357584342_3?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200775440&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

======
donohoe
Full text from bottom of that page:

    
    
      What about handling secure (https) connections?
    
      We will establish a secure connection from the cloud to 
      the site owner on your behalf for page requests of sites 
      using SSL (e.g. https://siteaddress.com). 
    
      Amazon Silk will facilitate a direct connection between 
      your device and that site.  Any security provided by 
      these particular sites to their users would still exist.
    

Seems similar to what Opera do.

------
wmf
This is already being discussed extensively in other threads.

